# 4/21/16 - Trout



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I launched around 1300 into a strong SE wind. I knew the falling tide would produce a limit of 17-18" Trout and it did not disappoint. 

I quickly found the Trout and proceeded to pick them off every other cast for an hour. I only kept fish that were 17" or better and quickly had a limit.

I had a Bull Red attempt to swallow a 16" fish hole at the kayak. The Trout was lucky and the Red let go! It was awesome to watch!

All fish were caught on 3/8 oz. jig and a Matrix Shad. I switch threw a few colors and even though to water was stained, Ultra Violet was the color of choice. 

Here are a few pictures:




























Here's a solid Bull from a few days ago:










Plenty of fish swimming around and they are all willing to eat! Go fish!

For more pictures check out:


https://www.instagram.com/n.lytle/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

A is your camera on a swivel rod or something? Like a GoPole? Pics and fish are awesome!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> A is your camera on a swivel rod or something? Like a GoPole? Pics and fish are awesome!



Thanks!

I use a Railblaza Camera Boom 600. I didn't like the flat platform so I made a few adjustments. I removed the platform and added a ram ball and ram GoPro mount. It makes adjustments super easy.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice job Nick! 

Way to get into some quality fish.. What was your depth? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Nice job Nick!
> 
> Way to get into some quality fish.. What was your depth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




4-6' - Heavy current and dirty water. Fish were super fired up!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

NLytle said:


> 4-6' - Heavy current and dirty water. Fish were super fired up!


Awesome man.. I was trying to connect the dots with the heavy jig head.. Gotta have something to cut thru that wind! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Awesome man.. I was trying to connect the dots with the heavy jig head.. Gotta have something to cut thru that wind!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Most of the time I was hooked up instantly and when I didn't I just left the lure bounce in the current. I missed a lot of fish. Rough conditions! Luckily, they were everywhere! Dropped a few studs at the kayak, oh well!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice looking fish Nick.
Bet the power pole comes in handy in the wind.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Nice looking fish Nick.
> Bet the power pole comes in handy in the wind.




Depends on where the fish are. The pedals help just as much!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Beast mode


----------

